# ml to grams conversion of creatine - help



## ditonics (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a set of measuring spoons eg 5ml 2.5ml etc and I wanted to know what this is in grams of creatine. My scales are not sensetive enough to go down to individual grams.

Mybulkpowders give the ml to grams of most things but not creatine unfortunately.

Thanks


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

You cant accurately measure a liquid and convert that to a weight of mass.

Generally a tea spoon is around 5g (depending on how heaped).


----------

